# C100 and Zeiss glass are now old friends!



## Plaid Zebra Films (Jul 15, 2013)

My new short film shot on the C100 with Zeiss glass. I really love the combination of the two. It looks really cinematic to me. Give it a look and tell me your thoughts!

https://vimeo.com/70319447


----------

